# Composer Impersonation Thread



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Pick anyone and go! The more accurate the impersonation, the better.

(In very slow, distinc-t syllables) :
With all honestly I doubt you would fail to recognize who _I_ am. I never say one more word than necessary. I am a man of principles, and I will only be principled when it comes to the _important _things in life. And thus with such notorious names as Igor Fyodorivich, I feel I have no obligation to be principled. :tiphat:

I actually met Igor Fyodorovich last week in Paris. He tried to shake my hand. Tried. Then he asked me for a score of my ballet the Seasons. Why?

"I'd like to see the orchestration," he said.

"So _now _you come to me! Get it from someone else... Be off with you!" I grimaced. He grimaced as well, and walked away. But he made the mistake of turning around.

"Go back to your counterpoint exercises!" He winced when I said this, and ran away.

Just like the old days.



Have a good evening. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, good one!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Needed more rhythmic structure loland no mention of any incident with the Boston police or Coco Chanel

Is it Jean Cocteau?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure what this is all about, but I'm thinking of Stravinsky and Glazunov.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A double impersonation (one I have decent experience with):

So yesterday I was playing the Trout quintet with some friends in the cafeteria. Yes, that's what we were doing. They ran out of food, and we had nothing else to do. I was playing piano, which I actually hauled out from a classroom, and everyone was watching. After we finished the first mvmt, everyone clapped, and I felt pretty happy. But I saw the Director standing in the back.

"This may be a conservatory, but isn't exactly the _time _for music, is it?" he spoke up.

"Ah well, anything we can do to forget how starving we are!" I said this in jest, and the others laughed, but he did not.

"Mitya, come speak with me, please." Then I realized I was in trouble. I stepped away from the piano and he took me outside the court. I was pale as a sheet.

"Young man... how have you been?"

"I'm sorry, sir, I didn't mean to be disrespectful and I'll not say anything like that again and-"

"Mitya, it's alright, that's not what I called you away for."

I gave him an incredulous look. "What for then, sir?"

"I want to know how you are, and your family."

"Oh..." I looked around nervously, "We're getting along, just like everyone else. Believe me, I won't be ungrateful like that again-"

"No... listen to me, Mitya," his voice was very low and stern. I shut my mouth.
"I want to take care of you. I will not stand for you being unwell, not here, not on my watch."

I gaped at him.

"I don't ask for anything, sir, honestly. Please, you don't have to."

"But I want to. Don't you see Mitya?" his voice got very intense. "You aren't just anybody... you're _somebody_."

There was an interesting look in his eyes when he said that last word. I never forgot it.

I had nothing to say, but just nodded. I was dismissed then.

Today, I was told that the Cultural Bureau increased my meal rations at the Conservatory.

I knew who to thank.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm guessing it is one of Glazunov's students ??


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

It's Shostakovich, Mitya is short for Dmitri


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

So yesterday I talked about an old friend, recalling some of the things said to me in the context of music and his feeling on the subject. 
Most prominent that I recall was: "What is music? What does it do? Why was it made?" in discussing the essence of music. 

In fact his musical definition was: “a means to arouse through sound familiar feelings or to convey them”, as I recall and also "music does not cause states such as love, joy, sadness but summons them up in us” 

Lastly, I remember him saying "Do you think I enjoy myself? You must work!” and most disturbingly "Tell me, is such music needed by anybody?... "


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've shown photos of Alexander Glazunov to people and they always tell me I'm a dead ringer for him !
I do look just like him, but nowhere near as chubby .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Let us be the judge lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone with any ideas on it yet- it isn't very hard


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Amusing is my favorite word. I also dislike half of the people I ever meet for the first time. I only compose in the mornings. Oranges... I could do something with that... amusing...

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

working on it
-don't think it relates to this quote ""I sit down to the piano regularly at nine-o'clock in the morning and Mesdames les Muses have learned to be on time for that rendezvous."

Another thought - Is it Israel Beilin? maybe not consider classical but a composer


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

"I'd love to keep chatting, my friend, but Pauline insists that I get back to work."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Guiseppe Verdi ??


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Richard Strauss?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Could be was know to make a quote or two
eg

"Never look at the trombones. You'll only encourage them."


----------

